# acetyl-choline cholesterol



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Today I woke up went to gym and I was so down and the thing is there was no reason for me to be unhappy. But I just could not enjoy what I was doing. 

I was supposed to go to the the class with other ph.d students, They are at their second year and I am just a guest student. Our only communication so far was one of them always says hi. That is it for 2 months.

1 hour before the class I decided to battle cholesterol. Just intuition, then I took acetyl-l-carnitine, r-ala , msm. Before the class I found myself having a conversation with the prof. Then in the break one of the students was looking at my face as if he wanted to say something and I asked him " how is it going?" then he started to explain the difficulties of Ph.d then another student joined. I was asking they were explaining. Then 10 minutes later this time another asian student came and asked what book was that in front of me. Then chatted with him and another student joined. I mean we were not greeting each other with these people for two months.

What I noticed is how come the minerals, vitamins, antioxidants etc. that are good for cholesterol are also good for alzheimer. 

Examples are choline, acetyl-l-carnitine, r-ala, msm. I mean what is the relation? 

Such things definitely make me approachable I am usually very serious and I don't think people consider me as if I am in the mood for a conversation. 

I always say that being approachable is a big part of socialization. Those things that I took today definitely helped. Maybe I am very sensitive. Things that increase cholesterol like tmg or fish oil make my interactions worse.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I got a theory about this.

Is the main problem that we do not benefit from fat? I mean there are fat people who are articulate and confident.

Is Donald trump using the fat for energy and his brain and I can use only carbs and protein? Is this why we have less creatine? There is research which says depressed people have high homocysteine unrelated to folic acid and b-12. Is it related to creatine and choline?

Is this why I can't get rid of the belly no matter how much cardio I do? And is it possible that I am always tired because of this?

The insulin resistance is due to fat. It is possible that trump has this too or hillary due to age. How come they are so confident?

These carnitine and alphal lipoic acid are necessary to for fat metabolism here is an article.

Alpha lipoic acid and acetyl L-carnitine: could alpha lipoic acid and acetyl L-carnitine combine to form the Elixir of Life?

One of the main roles of acetyl L-carnitine (ALC) is to carry fatty acids from the cytosol (the main body of the cell) into the mitochondria (the energy-producing furnaces within cells) so that these fats can be oxidised for energy.

After a month on the supplements, elderly (24-month-old) and lethargic rats had more energy and did better on memory tests, while their mitochondria worked better. The decline in overall activity typical of aged rats was reversed to the level of young-to-middle-aged adult rats, aged 7-10 months. The researchers likened this result to a group of 80-year-old humans throwing away their walking sticks and starting to act 35 years younger!

http://www.pponline.co.uk/encyc/alpha-lipoic-acid.html


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I believe if there is problem with lipid metabolism this must be due to something genetic.

Problems with fat metabolism increases oxidation which reduces antioxidants mainly glutathione which causes the change in bod ph and indigestion or lack of stomach acid. Result candida or increased thiamin consumption trying to increase the stomach acid. I already sent links about mvp candida relation.

Indigestion causes more appetite. Eating more causes more fat and consequently more anxiety.

In another case fat deposits cause insulin resistance.

Other than these I don't think we share any common illnesses. And I started to believe that genetic is the factor in our case and not these health issues.

Here is another link

A growing body of reports have indicated that free radicals are involved in the etiopathogenesis of some neuropsychiatric disorders. In the present study, we aimed to evaluate whether antioxidant enzymes (superoxide dismutase; SOD, glutathione peroxidase; GSH-Px, and catalase; CAT) activity levels and malondialdehyde (MDA), a product of lipid peroxidation, were associated with social phobia (SP). Eighteen patients diagnosed with SP and 18 healthy controls were enrolled. A clinical evaluation and measurements of MDA, SOD, GSH-Px and CAT were performed. Additionally, all patients were assessed with the Liebowitz Social Anxiety Scale (LSAC). The mean MDA, SOD, GSH-Px and CAT levels in the patient group were significantly higher than those in the control group. There was a positive correlation between LSAC scores and MDA, SOD, GSH-Px and LSAC levels, and between the duration of illness, and MDA, SOD and CAT levels in the patient group. In conclusion, our results suggest that there may be a relationship between increased antioxidant enzyme levels and MDA, and SP.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18339429

I mean some illneses may cause anxiety, nervousnes, heart palpitations but we have "social' anxiety. I just can't think of anything when I have to speak with people or I am so afraid of doing a presentation which disease can cause this?


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

I have always thought that Social Anxiety comes from Genes. Genes control how much should body do something. And "Nothing to talk about" may come from small amount of acetylcholine. I have seen people who have low dopamine (Not energetic), low GABA (Don't love sociability) and low serotonin. They don't have social anxiety or phobia. Acetylcholine is what makes our brain think faster and helps to recall the vocabulary and interesting words, situations. You can remember step by step what you did yesterday. And thats why acetylcholine helps you with communication. That's what I just think.

I couldn't remember the whole thing at the moment. So when they did the tests with rats were there any harmful effects ? Both of them could be easily bought. There has to be someone who has tried them together. I'll try to google it after shower.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

To get the same anti aging effects a person must use probably huge amounts of Alcar and R-ala. I mean to make an old guy like 35 years old. Other than this they don't mention any side effect.
I am using both of these for two days I already wrote what happened yesterday. 

But this time I am not plannig to use any herbal thing. The thing is they have too much phytoestrogen. I think supplement companies should find stuff like curcumin or pycnogenol not the whole herb but the chemical that is effective in it. This time I'll go for the things that I should normally have in my body like. Choline, acetyl-l-carnitine, lipoic acid, creatine. 

Creatine is good for the mind but its effects diminish very quickly.

If you can find consider r-ala or other more bioavailable forms of lipoic acid. 

As I said I now think that the difference with fat people and us is that they can benefit from fat but I don't. I mean if I eat half as Brando I would die in one year and that dude died because his lungs could not deal with his body anymore but he did not die from heart attack or anything. And his mind was very sharp if you watch his interviews.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

proximo20 said:


> To get the same anti aging effects a person must use probably huge amounts of Alcar and R-ala. I mean to make an old guy like 35 years old. Other than this they don't mention any side effect.
> I am using both of these for two days I already wrote what happened yesterday.
> 
> But this time I am not plannig to use any herbal thing. The thing is they have too much phytoestrogen. I think supplement companies should find stuff like curcumin or pycnogenol not the whole herb but the chemical that is effective in it. This time I'll go for the things that I should normally have in my body like. Choline, acetyl-l-carnitine, lipoic acid, creatine.
> ...


How is it going ? Did you take acetyl-l-carnitine and lipoic acid together ? How do you feel ?

Haven't seen you on the forums for a while. There is only 2 options. You are totally socializing and enjoying life or you got a depression because they didn't give expected results. Somehow I think it's the first one 

Let us know how these supplements work together. Now I can buy some supplements again. There are 3 on the list Acethyl-L-Carnitine, CDP-Choline and Creatine Mono.

As ALC helps choline to become alcetylcholine and I think we don't have CDP-Choline in Estonia I probably should get lecithin granules ?

But, good luck. I hope you are doing well with new supplements !


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Actually I went to see a doctor to test homocyteine and cholesterol. Both high but related to insulin resistance. 

And I have been using alcar and r-ala. Energy is good but does not effect confidence or sociability much. 

The day I talked with my classmates I have taken garlic in the morning and ginger afterwards.

I believed I could digest the food that day. Now I am taking ginger and hawthorn both have anxioltic effects and digestive stimulants. You know what I feel good and confident.

I am planning to get choline and creatine but decided that does deficiencies are related to slow or poor digestion(especially meat). I mean veggies usually have less creatine and when you cant digest food you deposit it as fat(Dr.Dadamo says so) and need more choline. 

I tried many things including betaine hcl, thiamine, folic acid garlic but hawthorn and ginger combo works the best so far. 

I mean the thing is to stimulate digestive system not to put more enzymes or acid in it.

You may order from the US choline but think about first how strong do you think your digestive system is.

Do you have acid reflux, need to sleep after meals? bloating gas etc, have you done the candida test?

I am almost sure this time that high cholesterol, homocysteine, insulin resistance, choline, creatine deficiencies are related to digestion system.

Don't forget that animals with strong digestion systems are courageous.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

proximo20 said:


> Actually I went to see a doctor to test homocyteine and cholesterol. Both high but related to insulin resistance.
> 
> And I have been using alcar and r-ala. Energy is good but does not effect confidence or sociability much.
> 
> ...


I just did the candida split test and my split sinked. So, I suppouse this split test doesn't lie and I have candida.

I am going to get Acetyl-L-Carnitine today and maybe some more if available here. Want to see how it affects me.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

ju_pa said:


> I just did the candida split test and my split sinked. So, I suppouse this split test doesn't lie and I have candida.
> 
> I am going to get Acetyl-L-Carnitine today and maybe some more if available here. Want to see how it affects me.


you should do the test on empty stomach first thing in the morning and sinking is not what you should look for.

acetyl-lcarnitine gives energy and more focus if this is what you want.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

proximo20 said:


> you should do the test on empty stomach first thing in the morning and sinking is not what you should look for.
> 
> acetyl-lcarnitine gives energy and more focus if this is what you want.


I read if saliva stays at the top then you don't have candida problem but if it starts sinking and leaves the trail then you have candida overgrowth. And yes, I did it first thing in the morning.

Acetyl-L-Carnitine does help. If i'm right then it helps choline to become acetylcholine and my mind is much clearer, I have energy and am much more positive/happy. It feels like everyone in our family is deficient in choline or like you said it can be digestion problem where your body doesn't take enough choline out of food.

I also read that brain controls what goes through blood-barrier and what doesn't. If you eat there are many things that want to cross blood-barrier and brain just can't give the choline free-way. ALC helps choline to pass blood-barrier.

So, seems there are 2 things. Digestion and blood-barrier control. Even if you digest food well brain can not identify or give the choline free-way.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

High LDL doesnt mean much, only oxidized LDL is bad, normal LDL isnt (a optimal test would only check for one kind of LDL), also saturated fat does _NOT_ contribute to heart desease according to the latest meta analysisses. (suprisingly there hasnt been one study that found a link between saturated far intake and heart desease).


----------

